# General > Birdwatching >  Ospreys back in their nests

## nightowl

Despite threatening to give up following the ospreys on their perilous journey over the spring and summer, I'm delighted to see that EJ and Odin are back at Loch Garton and Lady has just arrived to be with her usual mate at Loch of the Lowes. What an amazing lady she is too. Here's hoping for a successful chick rearing season again this year.

----------


## Moira

What's the latest nightowl, I can't bear to look and don't have the time to follow them this year.??!!  
Would appreciate an update, thanks.

----------


## nightowl

It's a bit sad this year. Whilst the three chicks at Loch Garton are doing so well, unfortunately the eggs at Loch of the Lowes have failed to hatch. Again they won't know why until the pair give up incubating and they can retrieve and examine the eggs. I suppose this was bound to happen as the Lady is quite an age now. 
There are still plans to satellite tag at LG again, and although the info they are gathering must be very valuable, I'm still on the fence about this as the success with previous ones have not been all that spectacular. Meantime, I'll continue to look in and watch the progress.

----------


## Kenn

I'm still on the alert for Ospreys within the county, not spotted one yet but am sure I will before the season is out.

----------


## Moira

Many thanks nightowl, that's what I had feared.  I've never been convinced about the tagging either....

Good luck with that Lizz....

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I said I wasn't going to log in anymore and have resisted the last couple of years.

Has anyone got the link please, (just to show the mother in law).

----------


## maggie

Just use the link in the post above this, in Bird Web Cams.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Thank you Maggie, I wonder how I manage to get myself out of bed in the morning.
When I logged in the both parents on the nest with a fish and three young ones that look like they are doing OK. I gave up because of the bullying a few years ago, but everything looks good at the moment.

The mother in law was fascinated by it.

----------


## aidipi

There is an Osprey which can be seen every morning diving for food in Loch Calder around 8am. I believe it/they are nesting in or around Broubster/Shurrery

----------


## richardj

I watched (4 I think) very large raptors flying over Oldhall this morning - not sure if they are Osprey's - this is the first time I have noticed them. They did not seem interested in Loch Watten trout so I am not sure what eagle they are - large, white, yellow colour and distinctive beak - not a very good description I'm afraid. Looked at them through the binoculars, spectacular to watch but too far for the digital camera.

----------

